# Ladies Mercury Pacemaker



## Jay81 (Nov 25, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253278096800


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice bike starting at $650. Thought we should memorialize her. Here is the ad in its entirety with hyperbole, exclamation points and all caps intact:

1939 OFFICIAL BICYCLE of the NEW YORK WORLDS FAIR MERCURY PACEMAKER DELUXE LADIES MODEL This is a very nice original Ladies Deluxe Mercury Pacemaker bicycle. The Mercury was deemed the Official Bicycle of the 1939~40 NEW YOUR WORLDS FAIR. Mercury bicycles were on display at the fair. Was this one of them, that may never be known for sure? Production numbers were quite low, so These Mercury Pacemaker bicycles are now EXTREMELY Rare!! This is absolutely one of the most Beautiful bicycles ever manufactured! It was designed by the World Famous Industrial Designer VIKTOR SCHRECKEGOST, who was the head designer at the MURRAY Co. for over 30 years. You've possibly seen or heard of JAZZ BOWL, or the Murray Pedal Pursuit Airplane, Shell Back lawn chairs, or Delta RocketRay bicycle headlights, ...all designed by Viktor S.! The streamline head-shroud of this bicycle is iconic and matches the front of the streamline chain guard. The "S" curved tank once held headlights and a horn, those are missing from the tank so you'll have to improvise, but the headlight switch is still in place. The wide streamline swept pointed-end fenders have a raised center bead and the front fender actually sits over the top of the front fork. The "Rocket" shaped carrier and the "loop-tail" frame are quite unique and add to the Streamline MERCURY design. The saddle is a very nice original Messinger LADIES DeLuxe model. The Curved streamline handle bars and gooseneck are TORRINGTON Mfg.. This bicycle has the 1" pitch "SKIP TOOTH" style chain and sprockets. The rear hub is a MORROW and the rims are the drop center style. The pedals are TORRINGTON No.9 model. The MERCURY PACEMAKER is one of the most sought-after bicycles in the hobby and it's usually on just about everyone's "TOP 10" list! This bicycle needs to be restored so it is being sold 'as is' with a very low starting price and there is NO RESERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The winning bidder pays $125. for insured UPS shipping. PayPal and several other forms of payment are gladly accepted. Please feel free to contact us anytime with questions. Please be sure to check our other very rare and unique items listed. Good luck and thanks very much for bidding


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 25, 2017)

@fordmike65


----------

